# Adri Water Tank Problem



## Toffeethecat (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi all, just bought an Adria 590 Matrix Access SG. Really well screwed together but on getting home it has a couple of faults. Firstly the water tank. On my older motorhome it was a simple fill up and drain by opening a tap. On the Adria again its fill the tank but on looking at the instructions the tank has three levels. Zero to dump the water, 20 litres or the full 110, After a good look at the instructions they said to lift the passenger cushions. The water tank is underneath and the extender pole with a handle on top is used to either open the dump valve to dump all the water or turn to 20 litres or full closed for 110 litres. Sadly when turning it to open it works fine, 20 litres works fine but drips a bit but it wont allow the tank to fully fill. No matter I turn it to close it just keeps dumping water out the dump valve if any more than 20litres.

The second problem is the control panel is lighting up the waste tank full indicator red.


Ok its nothing major and its under warrenty but wondered if anyone has similar or any advice on what I may be doing wrong.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is your Truma boiler dump valve open by any chance? That would allow the water to escape. If it's been sitting on the dealer forecourt it was maybe opened for drainage n never closed again.

Your wonky display.... Try putting a few litres of really cheap coke in the waste tank n taking it for a roller coaster ride - maybe the sensor prongs are just gunged up. Or use vinegar water. 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Presumably a new valve assembly is called for ( in the fresh water tank!)?
If you have hand access into the tank find the level sensor and wipe it clean...it is wired, but not the pump obviously.....level indicators are notoriously inaccurate!
The Truma dump valve only dumps the 10 Ltrs in the hot water tank.
By adding the unnecessary 20Ltr level the manufacturers have just made a simple valve more complicated!

Jeans advice will clean the waste tank OK:smile2:


----------

